# Water storage - 1, 3, and 6 months



## jrausch (Jan 22, 2021)

Hello again all,


Now that I have the food situation spreadsheet handled, I'm struggling with figuring out the water situation. I can stack 5 gal tanks for days in the garage, but what is the most pragmatic way to go about this tricky task? I'd imagine it'd be a combo of container storage, filters, and other things. TIA!


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

Some store bought 5 gals get stored for 2 years to drink then go the general use. Other five gal stackable jugs get a some bleach and rotated every 6 months.

Godspeed.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Berkey or Sawyer Filter
500 gallon Norwesco Tanks & Rain Catchment System
Multiple Bottles of Water Or Gallons Jugs of Water
A potable Water Well

Thats my plan anyway...


----------



## 2020 Convert (Dec 24, 2020)

Because I live rural, I have been using IBC 275 gallon tanks for my animal needs for 2 weeks. That conserves my 5k gallon tank for me. 
The pallet size tanks may be an option. They do make a 75 gallon smaller version. 

A generator source hooked up to my well pump, buys me for whatever fuel I can store. Right now my calculations, 5 gal of gas and 2 propane tanks fills that 5k tank for 3 months. I don’t like having any more gasoline around than that.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

My plan is to not put all my eggs in one basket. I have a multitude of storage and purification options.

The bulk of my water storage is several 7-gallon jugs. Plus some 5-, 2- and 1-gallon jugs. This way, one 'incidence' of contamination won't affect everything.

Collection? Rain water is my only option. So I'm set up for roof catchment plus I have tarps and buckets I can deploy with it rains.

Purification? DIY sand/charcoal filters. Berkey filters. Sawyer minis. Pasteurization. Solar still.


----------



## 2020 Convert (Dec 24, 2020)

Here is a rain catchment system an IBC, not set up for potable water.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

jrausch said:


> Hello again all,
> 
> Now that I have the food situation spreadsheet handled, I'm struggling with figuring out the water situation. I can stack 5 gal tanks for days in the garage, but what is the most pragmatic way to go about this tricky task? I'd imagine it'd be a combo of container storage, filters, and other things. TIA!


Before I moved about a year-and-a-half ago, I used two large, green water containers. They were plastic but colored green to keep algae growth under control. I bought both of them (1 25 gallon and one 75 gallon) from Plastic-Mart: https://www.plastic-mart.com/ . Unfortunately, I had to sell both of them.

I currently have a Crown Berkey and several water filtration products. I had a Berkey Lite but gave it to my wife when she moved away. To be honest, I don't really like storing food or water in plastic containers. My Berkey is stainless steel. However, if it's the difference between life and death then I'll get my water any way I can.

Here's a direct link to Plastic-Mart's water containers: https://www.plastic-mart.com/category/9/plastic-water-tanks


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I attach that problem on multiple levels. A means of water filtration is essential. I have several different was of filtering water. I have storage covered as well. I have a 15,000 gal. pool plus 2 each 55 gallon drums of water, and multiple 7 gallon water containers. I live in Houston, water is not one of my major concerns. Plenty of lakes, streams, and Bayous. Filtration is by far the most critical need as I see it.


----------



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

Yup, probably 100 gal jugs of Costco bottled water on hand. A very easy access to another 200 gal worth of containers that can be filled if SHTF looks imminent.. And a homemade berkey style filtration unit (using two food safe 5gal buckets, filters, etc). I have other smaller filters. 

Another option is snagging some flex seal tape, and sealing off the drains to any bathtubs you might have, then filling right away if SHTF. I have several (including a large whirlpool style tub) that will get filled up if SHTF. Water will need to be purified for sure prior to drinking.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Oh yeah.... I also have two bathtubs, so I have two Aquapods. I also added a hose off the back of my washing machine to fill any containers I might have as quick as possible if need be.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

If you plan to buy any bottled water, do what I do, buy gallon jugs of distilled water.

Almost zero bacterial growth possibilities.

I don't store a lot of water, no need to, am on a lake and river.

What I do have is water stored in the bunker and under the counters in my home.


----------

